# Irritated ex-Marine takes down robbery suspect



## Yrys (17 Jul 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19742966/

Man, upset about cash missing from account, also lectures would-be thief



> DECATUR, Ga. - A former Marine, already irritated about the disappearance of $100 from his bank account, tackled a suspected robber who came into the bank wielding a fire extinguisher and demanding cash.
> 
> Timothy Armstead was waiting at the Washington Mutual Bank branch on Tuesday to discuss the missing money when the man came in and told bank employees he had a bomb. The man gave them five minutes to get $2,000 in $50 bills, DeKalb County police said. As the employees went to the vault to comply, the unidentified man began loudly counting down the minutes, which attracted Armstead’s attention, police spokesman Michael Payne said. When the man then tried to walk out with the money, Armstead, 27, knocked him to the ground. He held the man down — lecturing him on his poor decision — until authorities arrived.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brockvegas (17 Jul 2007)

Wow, talk about the robbing the wrong place at the wrong time. I would have paid good money to have seen that!


----------

